# posting pictures in the forum?



## amethyst11 (Apr 28, 2014)

when I do they are small like this 

View attachment 213170


how do i fix that


----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

if ur doing it from URL, uncheck the box that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally"


----------



## amethyst11 (Apr 28, 2014)

it's from computer


----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

upload it to imgur, copy the URL, and post it as url


----------



## amethyst11 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## amethyst11 (Apr 28, 2014)

mysterie said:


> upload it to imgur, copy the URL, and post it as url


looks like it's working now, thank you )


----------



## amethyst11 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Callaendia (May 23, 2012)

just testing


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

*testing*

Sorry!


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

click the add photo icon
if it's from a url, click the url tab and paste it into the text box
uncheck the retrieve remote file 








highlight the








click the A/A in the upper left corner


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

*testing* 

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

I can't highlight both







at the same time so when I can only highlight one and click the A/A, it just gives that tiny square box?


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

-testing-


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

***


Thanks @Red Mange !



> click the add photo icon
> if it's from a url, click the url tab and paste it into the text box
> uncheck the retrieve remote file



I took that photo (small, and regular size): Squaw Lake Waterfall.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Ignore.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

You can also just 'Copy Image' if it's online already and paste it here. No need for extra codes or anything. Imgur does provide a share link option with the codes in palce though, if you want to go that route with your own pictures.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@GoodOldDreamer

I use Imgur but without unchecking the box that @Red Mange wrote about, they are too big for most sub-forums on here. Now I can share them the size that looks best to my eye.


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/1052641-how-do-i-post-gif-my-avatar.html#post35806994


----------

